# Help keeping dog out of the sink!



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a 9month old Newfoundland that will not stay off of the kitchen counter tops. Ive raised 4 others and never had one that jumped up like this one does. She gets into the kitchen sink and brings out every dish possible and puts them under the dining room table. We are not ones to leave dishes in the sink but even a knife or fork we might use late at night will be under the table in the morning. Ive tried making a MAZE out of fishline, putting mouse traps in sink and even putting duct tape so it would get on her paws but nothing works.

Does anyone have any suggestions besides putting her in her cage at night?
TY in advance


----------



## huntingpartner (Mar 4, 2008)

obviously she is not ready for the freedom of not being crated. That is not a BAD thing. I am sure you know the reason for using the dog crate...it keeps the dog and your stuff safe. Dogs being den animals don't mind the crate. Stop projecting your negative feelings on it to the dog. They don't use logic.

Keep her crated at night for a couple more months...give her a big ol knuckle bone to chew on while she is in there...then try again.

No different than teenagers...some can be trusted at a certain age...some can't ...up to you to determine when.

After a couple months...leave her out but in the same room with you...close your bedroom door so she won't roam the house...you can do that one night, crate her the next....GRADUALLY allowing her more freedom. In my opinion depending on how fast certain bloodlines mature you are about 9 months premature allowing her the whole house...she obviously can't handle it. Not a big surprise.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

when she jumps up.... hold her front paws and squeeze gently... she will get the idea... in the interim keep her in the crate... our great dane can clear the counter without jumping... bigger dogs have thier own set of issues.... :lol::yikes:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I also have a "counter surfer". My 13 month old setter loves to look at whatever's on the counters. He learned real young that food comes from up there, and although we don't feed him table scraps, he's smart enough to know there is food up there. We tried various corrections...commands, or grabbing the feet, etc. But basically what we've done for this particular issue is to eliminate his desire to jump up there by removing the food and other items, or at least pushing everything way to the back where he can't reach it. This has helped. He still gets up and looks once in a while, but he's getting zero reward for it, so I can already see the interest in doing it is waning. Best I can tell ya.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

My 11 month old shorthair does this as well. I could not figure oiut a way to stop it. He has figured out that when I am in the kitchen he is NOT allowed to jump up on the counter. The minute I leave the room he starts counter surfing and will pull anything off the counter that he finds.. Mail, Wash cloths, silverware, FOOD etc.. Lately we have been keeping the counter absolutely free of anything. He has slowed down a bit but still jumps up with his two front paws to have a look around. Now, when I catch him on the counter I spray him with a spray bottle full of water. It seems to be working rather well. Good luck!

Jeff


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep, you can try just about everything and not stop a dedicated countersurfer. My 3 year old Weim is one, tried about everything except duct taping her muzzle shut. This dog IS a professional, she CAN and WILL open cabinets also. I also had to change door knobs on the back door to prevent her from letting herself outside when she was a pup. We have came home to flour and sugar all over the kitchen, where we left her out of her crate for a quick run to the store. Some dogs you can never really break of these habits, and Weims do not respond at all to a heavy hand, they will actually get worse in behavior. :yikes: The best and safest way to deal with this IS crate training your animal. I recommended this to all my pups owners, and actually had them started on this right out of the whelping box. I can actually state that I was never a crate training advocate, UNTIL my first Weim. Now, I crate train all my dogs regardless of they are a pure bred or rescue. It has already saved me a ton of $$$$, by not having to replace things around the house.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

AWESOME IDEAS........Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Watching with interest.........Our little lab mutt the wife rescued last year didn't just grab stuff off the counter yesterday, she climbed ON the counter and helped herself to a steak (out of 3 that were getting up to room temp so I could slap them on the grill)) then decided the peach pie looked too good to pass up. Used to be if I pushed the stuff back on the counter she would leave it alone. This looks like she opened a new chapter in the how to drive me crazy playbook.


----------



## tailcrackin (Dec 7, 2005)

Mouse trap the counters, always prevents the counter surfing. Dont show them where they are and dont talk to them when it happens, keep it between the counter an the dog. Dog will think threw time that counter's gonna get it.  Thanks, Jonesy


----------



## fowl-play (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't had this problem yet.

I also prefer to use my ecollars only as electronic check cords, not as training aids.

That said, if you're at wits end, what about setting him up, catching him in the act and giving him a poke?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

WeimsRus said:


> Yep, you can try just about everything and not stop a dedicated countersurfer. My 3 year old Weim is one, tried about everything except duct taping her muzzle shut. This dog IS a professional, she CAN and WILL open cabinets also. I also had to change door knobs on the back door to prevent her from letting herself outside when she was a pup. We have came home to flour and sugar all over the kitchen, where we left her out of her crate for a quick run to the store. Some dogs you can never really break of these habits, and Weims do not respond at all to a heavy hand, they will actually get worse in behavior. :yikes: The best and safest way to deal with this IS crate training your animal. I recommended this to all my pups owners, and actually had them started on this right out of the whelping box. I can actually state that I was never a crate training advocate, UNTIL my first Weim. Now, I crate train all my dogs regardless of they are a pure bred or rescue. It has already saved me a ton of $$$$, by not having to replace things around the house.


Ours is crate-trained to stay in it during the day when we're working, and sleeping at night. But when we're home during the day, he's not crated. Guess I've never thought of doing it while we're home. Seems kinda like the "penalty box" to me, and I can see my pup rebelling because of it..maybe not. But I guess whatever works for ya. As I said before, I prefer to try to eliminate the attraction. I think we're getting there.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Mouse Traps, otherwise known as "Anti-surfing devises", they work like a Dream. Even the BIG dogs don't like the snap, jump, and noise. Sprinkle them around the kitchen and let nature take it's course. The beauty of the traps is that you don't have to be in the room or watching like using the E-collar. :evilsmile FRANK


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Bonz 54 said:


> Mouse Traps, otherwise known as "Anti-surfing devises", they work like a Dream. Even the BIG dogs don't like the snap, jump, and noise. Sprinkle them around the kitchen and let nature take it's course. The beauty of the traps is that you don't have to be in the room or watching like using the E-collar. :evilsmile FRANK


I've tried that, my dog came back into the other room and thanked me for leaving the hot dogs on the counter. She had even moved the pieces off the traps without tripping them. :lol:

We now just don't leave anything for her to get, solves the problem.


----------



## tailcrackin (Dec 7, 2005)

why would ya bait them ? The object of the trap is to keep them off the counter. Put the trap by the edges, so the feet trip them. Jonesy


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

tailcrackin said:


> why would ya bait them ? The object of the trap is to keep them off the counter. Put the trap by the edges, so the feet trip them. Jonesy


Thanks, I know the object. . .That is where they were, she would just slide them over without tripping them. So, I eventually tried to bait them so she would actually trip them, that didn't work either. She isn't the two time defending National Champion Counter Surfer for nothing.:lol:

So now, we just make sure there is no food left on the counter, easiest way we found to stop it.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Linoleum floors? Put wool socks on his back feet. When the front feet go up, the hind legs slide out from under him. You'll lose a few pairs of socks this way, but it'll be fun to watch!

KW


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

k9wernet said:


> Linoleum floors? Put wool socks on his back feet. When the front feet go up, the hind legs slide out from under him. You'll lose a few pairs of socks this way, but it'll be fun to watch!
> 
> KW


 
ha ha ha good Idea.. I am laughing just thinking about it!!


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> Linoleum floors? Put wool socks on his back feet. When the front feet go up, the hind legs slide out from under him. You'll lose a few pairs of socks this way, but it'll be fun to watch!
> 
> KW


lmfaoff!!!!

CANT WAIT FOR WIFE TO SEE THIS....i,M ALWAYS WRONG!!!:lol:


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep Omega58, the easiest way to stop a dog from counterserfing is... DON'T LEAVE FOOD OUT ON THE COUNTER. Try and convince my Wife to stop this practice.  You don't want to use your crate like a penelty box. I was thinking this was happening while you were away. This might be a new Olympic sport, at least we could get sponsers to replace the food they are getting.


----------



## SuperSnapper (Nov 6, 2007)

Got the same problem guys...he loves the bathtub too.
Arent mousetraps a bit dangerous? Couldnt it break their feet, hurt the face, etc? Dont want to hurt my dog, but he's so curious I can just see him pawing at a trap and coming into the living room yelping with a mousetrap stuck on his foot.


----------



## fubar07 (Nov 6, 2007)

i just got a new pup and was looking at cabelas for different stuff and came across this and it reminded me of this post. 

here is the link. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ode=XH&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat20859


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

There is an item that is like a mousetrap, they have a big red flapper that attaches to the bail, and they are noiser than a mouse trap and safer. 

Also, no food on the counter for a reward is the best. Dogs are big on advoidance, so they soon learn that correction only happens when you are around.

Consider a "sit" and "down" drill everytime they come near the counter. I fix dinner, and they come into the kitchen and automatically sit. If I am not in the kitchen, they will go into the kitchen, sit, and stretch out their noses to sniff. But not on the counter. Train them for what you want. Not just what you don't want.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

The Mouse Traps I use are modifies slightly. I take one of the spring arms off the catch bar and I do not use bait. They do yipe, it does scare them, it's supposed to. It's avoidence training alot less painful than an E-collar. FRANK


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Scat mats for cats work awsome.

Its just a long mat that you lay across your counter floor or what ever you dont want the animal on and it will send a shock to the dog or cats feet when they touch it.

Works great and there not to expensive.

Carl


----------

